# HTML META tag error!!



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

i'm using following code using as client pull

```
<HTML>
<head>
<TITLE>HTML Learning</TITLE>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="5;url=www.google.com">
</head>
```

but when the page is refreshed after 5 secs it is giving file not found..i've tried other url and local html files too but same error..what i'm doing wrong??


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 17, 2011)

@OP CONTENT reloads a DOCUMENT if CONTENT redirects to url it must contain an HTTP header that you are missing out

use:


```
<HTML><HEAD>
<META 
     HTTP-EQUIV="Refresh"
     CONTENT="5; URL=*www.google.co.in">
</HEAD>
<BODY>
page will redirect to google.com in 5 sec...............
</BODY>
</HTML>
```

see:
HTML META Tags


> Refresh
> Source: Netscape
> 
> Specifies a delay in seconds before the browser automatically reloads the document. Optionally, specifies an alternative URL to load. E.g.
> ...


----------



## masterkd (Mar 17, 2011)

that is a really silly mistake..thanks!!


----------



## aningbo (Apr 18, 2011)

always use "*" when u making external links


----------

